
Typed.pw: anonymous online content - n-s-f
http://typed.pw/
======
jastanton
Warning to anyone following links to articles written, there is no sanitation
of any of the content so javascript is freely executed. Warning against going
to any of the articles created.

~~~
sockopen
also no SSL certificate

~~~
mirimir
Right, so intermediaries can see all content. And knowing your IP address,
nothing is anonymous.

~~~
xojoc
By anonymous I mostly mean that I don't require your name or email, there are
no ads and I don't keep logs.

I will add a let's encrypt SSL cert though for more anonymity.

~~~
mirimir
Cool. It'd also be good to clarify what you mean by "anonymous". Even Tor
doesn't claim to be anonymous.

~~~
xojoc
What I mean with "anonymous" is on the homepage. From typed.pw

> Write anonymously. No logs. No tracking. No name. No email.

Isn't clear enough? Should I add more details?

What do you think would be a better word instead of "anonymous"?

~~~
mirimir
It's just that "anonymous" is such a loaded word. And many users still have
magical faith in Internet anonymity.

I would warn people about the need to obfuscate IP address. Maybe point them
to [https://www.privacytools.io/](https://www.privacytools.io/).

~~~
xojoc
Nice site. The only problem is that it never mentions free software or
GNU/Linux. "Open source" has never been about the user. [https://prism-
break.org](https://prism-break.org) may be better.

~~~
mirimir
That's a good site too.

------
CM30
Layout seems like it needs a lot of work. Comes across as very... well, 1990s
if you ask me. I mean, I don't expect something as pleasant to look at as say,
Medium, but a site with at least a better colour scheme would work wonders
here.

And the security stuff... yeah, that needs fixed too. Kind of surprised this
wasn't thought about.

~~~
xojoc
Any help with the layout/color scheme is much appreciated. Right now I love
the way it looks. YMMV.

And I fixed the security hole.

------
hollerith
Aaron Swartz's jottit.com is very similar to this.

